# rear disc-to-drum conversion



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Looking for suggestions and advice from anyone who has done this conversion to a b-14 200sx, not the knowledge full no experience people, the ones that have actually done this conversion. I've looked around local junkyards with no luck. My initial thought was to find a complete rear trailing arm complete with all parts, no such luck. Is there a company that makes a conversion kit, or does anyone know what exactally that I need to do as far as changing parts, etc... I haven't upgraded fronts yet but plan that as well. These are my winter projects among others. I'd appreciate any input. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> Looking for suggestions and advice from anyone who has done this conversion to a b-14 200sx, not the knowledge full no experience people, the ones that have actually done this conversion. I've looked around local junkyards with no luck. My initial thought was to find a complete rear trailing arm complete with all parts, no such luck. Is there a company that makes a conversion kit, or does anyone know what exactally that I need to do as far as changing parts, etc... I haven't upgraded fronts yet but plan that as well. These are my winter projects among others. I'd appreciate any input. Thanks, Chris.


check out www.fastbrakes.com.

Wes and I just did the conversion on my car. It's on my site. www.black200sx.com OR you can check out the write up on NPM.

Neither of us had done it before and Wes and I thought it was a very easy upgrade. I must say having two hands is very helpful.

BTW - GREAT upgrade, performance-wise.

the write-up on NPM(i think Feb 04) is a little more in detail.

You can always PM as well.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and it drum to disc my good friend . i dont think you want to downgrade from disc back to the drums


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

hey i think u kinda mixed things up...do u mean drum to disc?i hope so


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

did you not read the post above yours..


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes, I did make a mistake. I did mean drum-to-disc, sorry about that. It's good to see that this forum has so many people on point like that. I even reread the post before I posted it.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

like timbo said tryhere :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

They also have an upgrade using Maxima rear rotors and calipers. However, I didn't chose that one. I stuck with the SE-R upgrade. It was DEFINATELY enough of an upgrade from stock.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

the brake convertion get fid of most of the brake fade right


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> the brake convertion get fid of most of the brake fade right



no, it will not eliminate any brake fade at all. Fastbrakes sells a kit for 170 i believe, and it comes with everything you need except calipers/pistons and brake pads..but these parts u can get easily from a parts store. Another option is se-r rear..u can take the whole rear beam from a b14 se-r and it will bolt right up but finding one would be kinda hard, at least out here it would. u can have a COMPLETE full upgrade of all you brakes for under 500$ by upgrading your front brakes to NX2000 brakes as well, IMO that would be money WELL spent since brakes are pretty important on a car.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> no, it will not eliminate any brake fade at all. Fastbrakes sells a kit for 170 i believe, and it comes with everything you need except calipers/pistons and brake pads..but these parts u can get easily from a parts store. Another option is se-r rear..u can take the whole rear beam from a b14 se-r and it will bolt right up but finding one would be kinda hard, at least out here it would. u can have a COMPLETE full upgrade of all you brakes for under 500$ by upgrading your front brakes to NX2000 brakes as well, IMO that would be money WELL spent since brakes are pretty important on a car.


Actually, converting the rears to SER discs WILL help cope with brake fade. The biggest reason you want to go from drum to disc (as opposed to upgrading the shoes or drum hardware) is for cooling. Discs cool much better than drum brakes, because the heat source is exposed to open air. Better cooling = less pad and fluid fade.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i wish the conversion kit was cheaper, i just changed my girlfriends shoes(actually i made her to the actual brake work, i just took off the wheel and hub) and it took absolutly forever! i hate drum brakes so much. 

but does this upgrade actually affect the cars braking performance? dont the rears only do less than 5% of the total braking?

BTW: is the rear wheel bearing on a 98 supposed to be a sealed bearing? cus hers wasn't. i just repacked it for now.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The fastbrakes conversion is the only one you should go with (prolly the only choice too). It does not include calipers or e-brake lines. here's what it includes:









I did the writeup seen here: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february04/brakes

Since I have an SE-L, now, I am selling mine off. I believe I was talking to you over PM, turbo200.

Anyway, it will include the entire fastbrakes kit, e-brake lines and calipers (if you don't mind waiting for my calipers to become avail). Anyone interested, check the classifieds.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

just a question? But are the rear brakes of the SE-R and the NX2000 same AD7HA .


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe the NX2000 and the SE-R have the same rear brakes. 80% sure.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Tavel said:


> i wish the conversion kit was cheaper, i just changed my girlfriends shoes(actually i made her to the actual brake work, i just took off the wheel and hub) and it took absolutly forever! i hate drum brakes so much.
> 
> but does this upgrade actually affect the cars braking performance? dont the rears only do less than 5% of the total braking?
> 
> BTW: is the rear wheel bearing on a 98 supposed to be a sealed bearing? cus hers wasn't. i just repacked it for now.


In reverse order:

No, the rear bearings are not supposed to be sealed. They're protected by a washer underneath the axle nut. I repack it every time that nut comes off.

The rears do more than 5% of the car's braking. Whether it'll make a real difference for you is really up to what kind of pads you put on there and how fast/long/hard you normally drive in any one trip.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

To add to his comment, factory brakes are usually set to roughly 70-75% front. so the rears do 25-30% of the work. it changes based on the car, weight distribution, performance edsired, etc etc. the older J30 chassis Maximas (89-94) even had ride height sensors on the rear to increase brake bias to the back when the car was loaded down.


----------

